# Which Bracelet Would You Recommend



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

for my M5?

I've currently got it on a grey Nato strap (the heat sealed ends type) andf quite honestly it's a bit naff.

I was originally thinking of a rubber strap but I've got rubber on the Seikos and I fancied a steel bracelet.

I have seen some nice ones in an earlier thread and hoped that some of you could put up some pictures.

Rob


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

....I'd recomend the proper bracelet, they are very good and will fit correctly.

http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Bracelets.html

no pics tonight I'm afraid, too


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if you dont like/are not keen on bracelets try a black carbon band.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

> http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Bracelets.html


Does the endpiece on this bracelet fit all the modern O&W divers ?


----------

